# Time between death of fetus and start of bleeding



## FelixMom (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,

Went to the midwife yesterday, and she found my fundal height small, though we don't know exactly when this bean was conceived. And of course, no heartbeat detected either.







They can't send me for an ultrasound to give me a definitive answer because I am not spotting or bleeding.

If indeed this baby is no longer a going concern, how long might the wait be before nature takes its course and shows me the blood, as it were?

Next appointment is in 6 weeks, and I hope this little bean is still thriving...


----------



## politys (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi,

How far along are you? Why won't they refer you for a transvaginal ultrasound? I would consult an MD or another midwife if you're concerned - to relieve your anxiety if nothing else. In my case, we discovered that the baby had died at an 11 week ultrasound (our first ultrasound). The baby's growth was approx. 6 weeks. I never had any bleeding or cramping at all until I started to miscarry in the 12th week.

Hang in there - hopefully everything is just fine.


----------



## mimi_n_tre (Jun 15, 2005)

Can you go to the emergency room and lie and tell them that you have been bleeding off and on for a few days???? I know I have been thinking about doing that so that I can see if this baby is alive.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm with mimi. I was seriously considering lying when my NHS trust refused to give me an early u/s- in the end, we paid privately because my mum helped us out financially. I was planning on sticking a pin in my finger so I could tell people I'd seen bright red blood...
and to answer the other question. When my twins were born at 11 weeks LMP, one looked to be about 7 weeks, the other about 5.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Yep, I'm with mimi and flapjack. Go to an ER if your practitioner won't schedule one for you. Say that you are not sure how far along you are, but that you are pregnant and have been cramping and bleeding off and on for a few days. They will probably draw an HCG level and a transvaginal u/s.

Hoping things work out for you and your little one.


----------



## supakitty (Mar 6, 2002)

Why can't they send you for an ultrasound? You don't have to be bleeding! All they have to do is code it as a missed AB, that will be covered by insurance.


----------



## Julia Rose (May 22, 2006)

I just had an u/s at 12 weeks that showed my baby had stopped growing at 10 weeks. Not sure what will happen next. But my OB sent me for an u/s same day because I had an intuition that something was not right. I haven't had any bleeding or cramping. If you can, I would lean on your OB's office to authorize an U/S for you. Perhaps they can say it's necessary to get the fetal heartbeat, depending on how far along you are. In the meantime,








Julia Rose


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

My baby died at just under 8 weeks. I found that out at 16 weeks after not hearing the heartbeat. The us showed a 8 week baby in a huge 16 week uterus. No spotting, nothing, I think my body just really didn't want to let go...
If I didn't have the D & C I'd think my belly would still be growing. I know I'm not the norm though.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

I didn't bleed with either of my miscarriages. Its called a Missed Miscarriage. Its not as common as a regular miscarriage, but it does happen. Your body holds on to the fetus, and continues to grow and act like its pregnant still. I put on weight, and my belly kept growing too.

Bleeding is not a criteria for having an ultrasound done. You should still be able to get in to have one. Otherwise.. you could be miscarrying... or your dates could just be off. Thats a lot of uncertainty to carry around..


----------



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you are going thru this and have no answers... I know how terrible it can be to wait.

In my case I started spotting/bleeding at 9w1day and according to the u/s the baby stopped growing at 6.5 wks so it took my body a while to even acknowledge the issue. I never had any cramping but did lose my pregnancy symptoms, nausea decreased, breasts less tender etc.

I'm not sure that I understand why "small for dates" isn't a good reason for an u/s I see that done all the time!! And if it's not. You could just call and tell her your crampy or bleeding or how about going crazy not knowing. I'd avoid the ER, as they will of course charge you for docs, nurses, labs etc and all you need/want is an u/s... Good luck!!


----------

